# LGB P42 (22490)



## nscaler711 (Dec 4, 2015)

So I bought a LGB Amtrak P42 in Ph. Vb recently, that was a little banged up, to begin with, for just under $300 (great price right?)
Well suffice to say, the seller did an absolute p. Poor job of packaging it and well things are worse than what it was listed. So, I was wondering if there is a way to look for parts for it, ebay is a tad lacking in that department at the moment. 
Basically the plow is in shambles, the rear pilot and couplers were ripped off, but the pilot is intact enough for me to body mount it. And the Front pilot is missing details like the coupler release lever. 
It could use a new Sinclair antenna and horn, so I may go aftermarket for that. 
Mirrors are gone. Those shouldn't be too hard to do? 
It may need a new Buhler motor.
I hate to say it but it definitely needs new traction tires (ew.) 

















So if you know anywhere to get parts let me know whether it be aftermarket or original.
I do want to body mount the couplers and fill in the pilots so even the plow could be after market.

A few good things about it,
So... Um... It came with a Phoenix Sound system in it, a DCC version to boot. I don't know what version but it's DCC compatible so yay. 








All the lights work, they're blueish white, so I can live with it.
The side frames are intact! (This honestly worried me.) 
The paint isn't horrible either, this is the worst spot honestly.









Lights all work! Granted... Not bound to any functions.









This is one of my favorite details. Lit LCD screens?!? 









Ok so I know I sounded pretty negative there for a moment. Don't get me wrong, I was super excited when it came in! Have been watching sites for years to snag one. Now I just need a couple Amfleets and Horizon coaches to go with it.


----------



## nscaler711 (Dec 4, 2015)

So I'll update this here even though it received 0 replies... Oh well have to try...

Ok so I have decided to body mount the front coupler, and I have looked around for a couple days now and can't find any AAR Type H couplers.
Do you guys know if there are scale couplers available?
Besides Kadee those are type E.
Also I am looking for a new plow, it doesn't have to be a LGB part, but definitely should look like the plow on a P42.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainli gets their parts from Modelll-land.de and there are some parts there you may need.









LGB Ersatzteile für Amtrak Phase III-V 20490 - 2 Diesellok


Für die LGB Diesellok Amtrak Phase III-V 20490 - 2 finden Sie die passenden Ersatzteile in dieser Kategorie.




www.modell-land.de





Motor block case and bottom plate is the same as the F7A parts. Top plate and side frames are different.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That "sound system" is a QSI Revolution/Magnum DCC decoder, which will also work with DC and optionally AirWire. It is not a Phoenix.










Greg


----------



## nscaler711 (Dec 4, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> That "sound system" is a QSI Revolution/Magnum DCC decoder, which will also work with DC and optionally AirWire. It is not a Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep kinda figured that out a while ago. 
Assumed it was a Phoenix system due to the speaker having a Phoenix logo on it.
Thanks though.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you get stuck programming it, I have extensive pages on my site about programming, quirks, etc.

Did you know you can remotely control the bell and horn on DC by quickly reversing the track polarity (while moving) ?

In fact with an additional box, you can control all 32 (depending on the sound file) sounds?

Greg


----------



## nscaler711 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have tried programming it on my Prodigy Advance² and I haven't gotten very far. I see there are EXTREMELY limited sounds on this so it may get ripped out and a TCS Wow sound may be put in it's place. Or... I'll spend the money and put Rail Pro. Granted I don't know much about Rail Pro or it's sounds, I'm very picky on what locomotives sound like, which is why I'm exclusively going Loksound in N scale.
Unless this decoder has a hidden GE FDL 16, a Nathan K5LA and that wonderful Air compressor Amtrak uses it'll most likely get tossed... Maybe thrown in an Aristo FA-1... If it will take programming anyway.
But I'm all eyes for programming tips on this though.
Any help is appreciated, honestly.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If it is working, you can have other sounds loaded, if you rip it out, I'll buy it off you (for a reasonable price), I have a few friends always looking out for this, since it works with AirWire too.

And if you want another sound loaded, I can load it for you, just pay the shipping back and forth.

I think the GE sound file is available, pretty sure the nathan 5 chime is, not a clue on the air compressor... the successor decoder definitely had what you are asking, but it is out of production also.






QSI DCC


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





Greg


----------



## nscaler711 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hmm. Not sure what a reasonable price would be, especially considering it's older. 
I suppose make me a offer. 😉 
Because honestly I'm already thinking about going the TCS route since that's what I have in my USAT GP38-2... Which seems to be a decent decoder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would be buying for a friend, going price $50 on these used, as long as lights and motors still work. That's what I would pass it through on, and for my friends, I would eat the shipping.

They are plug and play in Aristo locos, makes life easy.

Greg


----------



## nscaler711 (Dec 4, 2015)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I would be buying for a friend, going price $50 on these used, as long as lights and motors still work. That's what I would pass it through on, and for my friends, I would eat the shipping.
> 
> They are plug and play in Aristo locos, makes life easy.
> 
> Greg


That's not bad. 
Is there a PM system enabled on this forum?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

just email me at greg at elmassian dot com, thanks... (it's in my signature)

Greg


----------

